# [2.2+][LW]Undead skeleton



## udeveloper (Oct 5, 2012)

Mod Type:: Wallpaper

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Undead skeleton is dark-powered free eallpaper. Skeleton 3D model and flying hell-syle background.
Very fast engine full native based, run on any platform : arm, mips and x86.
Fast load and rotate.
https://play.google....nNrZWxldG9uIl0.


----------

